# Greene County Buck



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

Shot this buck on November 3rd at 6:50 in the morning. I was sitting on a fence-row out in the middle of nowhere. The buck cut across the field and walked straight down the fence-row towards me. He stopped and hit a licking branch and then continued on. Right when he started to pass across the tractor path I drew the bow because I knew he couldn't see me. Once he stepped out to where I could see him and I gave the little "baa" sound which stopped him right in his tracks. I had a good entry position right behind the shoulder, but he was quartering forward more than I thought. He took a couple of hours to expire because I didn't punch both lungs but I still got him. The best part was that I had only been on stand for about 20 minutes. It sure made up for the previous hours I have been out in the field without seeing anything.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Nice deer. How far did he make it before he droped?


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

congrats!
your 2nd pic reminds me of one we took after i got my 1st crossbow buck.my daughter couldn't stay away from helping me hang it in the barn. i still have the pic at home.


----------



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

I would take a stab and say he made it a good 500 yards. I now understand the importance of giving your deer time. When I stuck him he did a little jump and continued walking almost like nothing had happened. He walked probably 75 yards away and then lied down. By then he looked like he was drunk and was wobbling around. He eventually got back up, walked and then lied back down. This happened several times. He would only move about 20 yards at a time. I eventually saw him sprawl completely out and I thought he was dead. This was one hour after hitting him. I started to get out of the stand and he popped up and ran over the crest of the field. Since he was a distance off I took a look at the arrow. Blood from broadhead to nock and it looked decent. No bile or anything like that. It made me feel better but I was still concerned. Partly because when he would stand up he had a hunched look like a cat. I waited until almost 0900 and started looking where he crested the hill. Found him by another fence row with a creek in the bottom. He startled and ran. I let him go for another 2 or so hours. I found him along the same creek bottom curled up in a ball about 200 yards from where he was spooked. I got 10 yards away from him and he jumped up again. I let him be, went into town, drank some coffee, picked up a friend and went back to look for him later in the afternoon. I think it was around 1 o'clock in the afternoon when we found him dead along the creek bottom. He had some rigor to him so he had been down for a bit. I felt sick to my stomach not knowing if I would find him or not. At least I have some lessons to take from this deer.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck!

I love the map with the play by play, very nice.

He looks like he has some strange stuff going on with the right side of his rack, hard to really tell from the pictures.

Congratulations


----------



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, you notice my attempts to hide it eh?  He had 8 points on the typical side (two of them broken) and 5 points on the non-typical side.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Cool buck, kind of a neat, funky-looking rack. Did it appear anywhere on him to have an injury on the right side?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I'm searching google earth now  jkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjk 
Nice Buck With Interesting Rack Contratz~


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

great buck and good job tracking him. it's amazing how far they can go even on one lung.


----------



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

hunt-n-fish said:


> Cool buck, kind of a neat, funky-looking rack. Did it appear anywhere on him to have an injury on the right side?


No, I didn't see anything out of the ordinary. When I checked him at Gander Mountain they stated that there have been a few deer with funky racks like him.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Great pics and story. Wish everyone would be as thorough!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! I'm glad you found him and you did everything right by backing out and giving him time to expire. I don't understand why you tried to hide the other side of his rack. Unique racks like that are cool. I like those racks that are non-typical. They have more character than a standard typical rack. Congrats again!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Awesome buck! I like the Google explaination!


----------

